# Why do zfo.ko and opensolaris.ko modules load automatically,



## rpert (Sep 27, 2013)

Recently `dmesg` started reporting the following notice:


```
ZFS NOTICE: Prefetch is disabled by default if less than 4GB of RAM is present;
            to enable, add "vfs.zfs.prefetch_disable=0" to /boot/loader.conf.
ZFS filesystem version 5
ZFS storage pool version 28
```
I have checked /boot/loader.conf and rc.conf carefully and can't find anything that might be causing zfs.ko and opensolaris.ko to load automatically.

Here is the output of `kldstat`:

```
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   39 0xffffffff80200000 1323388  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff81524000 b3e0     linprocfs.ko
 3    2 0xffffffff81530000 484f8    linux.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff81579000 ba40     mmc.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff81585000 4218     mmcsd.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff8158a000 8858     sdhci.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff81593000 7f3d8    radeon.ko
 8    2 0xffffffff81613000 27528    drm.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff8163b000 6668     sem.ko
10    1 0xffffffff81812000 15c2     fdescfs.ko
11    1 0xffffffff81814000 5c07     tmpfs.ko
12    1 0xffffffff8181a000 13436d   zfs.ko
13    1 0xffffffff8194f000 2fb1     opensolaris.ko
```
Can anyone help me find out why they load, and reload automatically when unloaded?

Cheers,


----------



## Toast (Sep 27, 2013)

They also get loaded when you use /sbin/zfs or /sbin/zpool.


----------



## rpert (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Why do zfo.ko and opensolaris.ko modules load automatica*

I found the answer.

ZFS support was compiled into the kernel I was using.

Is there a way to check a kernel's compiled in modules?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Why do zfo.ko and opensolaris.ko modules load automatica*



			
				AnthonyL said:
			
		

> ZFS support was compiled into the kernel I was using.


As far as I know that's not possible. It's only available as a module.



> Is there a way to check a kernel's compiled in modules?


`kldstat -v` should show you a lot. `sysctl kern.conftxt` may also be available.


----------

